# On quarantine and thinking of experimenting (m4m)



## M.Greger87 (Sep 26, 2020)

So work sent me home for close contact with 3 guys that tested positive for covid and these are also my bow hunting group I'm around. I will get tested soon, but I'm going stir crazy. So this is what I'm thinking.

I was given 12-2mg vials of Ipamorelin and was wondering if a GHRP would have any effect on a 33 year old man? Would it even be worth the hassle? I know alot about it and that it doesnt raise cortisol or prolactin or hunger like GHRP-2, GHRP-6. I was thinking of 400mcg injection daily at bed time, 5 days on/2 days off for the duration of the 12 vials. 

Asking you brother and sister if it's worth my time because if it's not gunna do anything remotely considerable I'm gunna trash the things.

Much Love & Respect
MG87


----------



## Megatron28 (Sep 26, 2020)

I never noticed any results when using it.  It was a lot of pinning for a whole lot of nothing.


----------



## M.Greger87 (Sep 26, 2020)

Good to know. May just be better to throw them away. Guy that bought them said he thought he could just take them orally and is scared of needles. So that's why he gave them to me. I was wondering about GHRP-6, but only for the hunger boost. MK677 made me hungry all the time


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 26, 2020)

Speak english


----------



## lfod14 (Sep 29, 2020)

M.Greger87 said:


> I was given 12-2mg vials of Ipamorelin and was wondering if a GHRP would have any effect on a 33 year old man?



Ipam works, but it works much better when stacked with a GHRH. It's nothing like using the real thing but you'll get the good sleep effects from it. I can't take it any more than on hour before bed or I'll eat the house. When I was using it I stacked with CJC nodac.


----------



## M.Greger87 (Oct 1, 2020)

Appreciate the info from everyone but still on the fence. 3 or 4 pins a day for nothing seems like a snake oil trick. Still open to info anyone has ran though. They will collect dust until I decide. I was the hunger aspect because eating 4400 cals a day gets monotonous without ever being hungry and just eating as part of the game.


----------

